#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-12
<balloons> thomi, still plan to update gitg in vivid? I'm confused because it seems like a big sync to 3.14 happened, and it is in vivid
<balloons> I do agree on gitg though, I too found it the best and used it
<balloons> not tried the new version :-)
<thomi> balloons: yeah, I think it got synced for vivid alreday
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-14
<nik90> balloons: I suspect autopilot hates me :P .. I tried running the clock app AP tests on a fresh vivid install and I get the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/10596507/
<daz_> anyone available to help?
<daz_> got it
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-15
<rpadovani> balloons, o/ when you've time, could you please take a look to http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2341/? ?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2017-03-16
<vigo> ahayzen, ping
<ahayzen> vigo, hey, what's up?
<vigo> ahayzen, :) heyy
<vigo> could you please take a look at this?
<vigo> https://trello.com/c/Bcq1nfg1/4041-2236-2236-ubuntu-printing-app-ubuntu-ui-extras-content-hub-qtubuntu-print-kenvandine-ahayzen
<vigo> I wrote down a couple of things that were not working for me
<ahayzen> vigo, yup, so the example-printing was only built for xenial, as we thought you'd be testing on that. I guess it can be build for zesty as well somehow.
<vigo> ahayzen, as we're now focusing in zesty would be great having it :)
<ahayzen> vigo, hmm that content-hub error shouldn't affect things, as it is address-book. I've also seen it before will need to remember what i did to get rid of it
<ahayzen> vigo, heh yeah, seems there is a sudden new focus on zesty when we were told previously only xenial would be supported :')
<ahayzen> vigo, i will need to check with ken how todo a build for zesty as the example-printing is a test package just for you guys :-) So will be later today when US comes online. And IIRC the content-hub error you should be able to safely ignore, but i'll double check
<vigo> ahayzen, perfect, well I can take it a look in xenial for the time being :)
<ahayzen> vigo, thanks :-)
<vigo> ahayzen, yw! and please let me know when everything is ready to party on zesty :)
<ahayzen> vigo, will do :-)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2018-03-12
<rast7> hi
<rast7> I have a doubt regarding unit testing using qml
<rast7> can someone help?
